# SNL 5/19/12 Mick Jagger; Mick Jagger with Arcade Fire, Foo Fighters, and Jeff Beck



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

The Lawrence Welk Show (John Hamm cameo)
Mick Jagger monologue
Secret Word
Insurance Conference Karaoke
"Lazy Sunday 2" (An SNL Digital Short)
Politics Nation
Mick Jagger performs with Arcade Fire
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..Stefon
So You Think You Can Dance at an Outdoor Music Festival
Mick Jagger performs with Foo Fighters
The Californians (Steve Martin cameo)
Mick Jagger performs with Jeff Beck
Graduation Song

So am I to take it than that Kristen has left the show?


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

What was Chris Kattan doing there during the Graduation Song?

While the show OK it could have been better.


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

First time I watched in years.
It was good.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

SeanC said:


> So am I to take it than that Kristen has left the show?


I assume so, despite the fact over the past few months the people on the show were saying no decisions would be made until the summer hiatus. I guess Kristen made her decision.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

YAY! No more Wiig!!!!!!
(except for occasional guest appearances and likely hosting)


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know about you easterns but it seems Jagger's political blues song was censored out here. Cut to a bunch of commercials and returned just as he ended. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

wendiness1 said:


> I don't know about you easterns but it seems Jagger's political blues song was censored out here. Cut to a bunch of commercials and returned just as he ended. Hmmmmmm.


Jagger sang the S*** word. It wasn't a big deal surprised they cut it if that's what happened other than some snafu.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

SeanC said:


> The Lawrence Welk Show (John Hamm cameo)
> Mick Jagger monologue
> Secret Word
> Insurance Conference Karaoke
> ...


The first Mick Jagger performance was with Arcade Fire
The second was with Foo fighters.
The third was Mick Jagger and Jeff Beck, who isn't the same as "Beck."

Also, in the graduation song, there were cameos by Chris Kattan, Amy Poehler, and Rachel Dratch.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

This hurts like hellfire.
A scrape?
No, you do this to get the part.
Audition?
Oh, wait, sorry there was a smudge covering the c.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> The first Mick Jagger performance was with Arcade Fire
> The second was with Foo fighters.
> The third was Mick Jagger and Jeff Beck, who isn't the same as "Beck."


Holy crap, that was Jeff Beck?!? Every time they said Beck, I just heard Beck, son of a.....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I do believe Steve Martin was also there for the graduation song.

I've never had such an emotional disconnect between an actor and their characters as I did with Kristen. Love her as an actress, but absolutely hated the characters she played. If that was the intent, she did a very good job of it!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I've only watched up through WU so far, but I was pleasantly surprised. I really hate the Lawrence Welk sketch so the cold open was bad for me. But Mick was much better than I thought he'd be. The monologue was funny. Although the setup for Insurance Conference Karaoke was obvious, he did really well with it. He was also good in Secret Word.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Mick was probably the best host they have had in ages.
I was kind of surprised how well he did.
He and Beck HAVE to be wearing hairpieces that can't be their real hair can it? 

Other than being annoyed at all the Weig characters sketches we've seen a thousand times and then figuring she was leaving - it made sense. I guess.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Mick was surprisingly good, although I think Justin Timberlake is better.

Perhaps all of their hosts should be musical performers rather than comedians or actors!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

rahnbo said:


> Jagger sang the S*** word. It wasn't a big deal surprised they cut it if that's what happened other than some snafu.


I could see a "bleep" for the S*** word. But the return was so perfectly place - on the last four notes or so - it sure seemed an intentional cutaway.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Michael S said:


> What was Chris Kattan doing there during the Graduation Song?


Rachel Dratch and Amy Poehler were there too, so maybe they were all just visiting to say goodbye.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

wendiness1 said:


> I could see a "bleep" for the S*** word. But the return was so perfectly place - on the last four notes or so - it sure seemed an intentional cutaway.


It may be possible whomever does the local shift in your locale at night thought the song was too anti-Romney and decided to cut it and had nothing to do with the S word. It's nothing we haven't heard already like about the dog on the roof of his car and all that but who knows what goes through peoples minds? It would be interesting to know if other people on the left coast got the same edit or if it was just your area.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> I could see a "bleep" for the S*** word. But the return was so perfectly place - on the last four notes or so - it sure seemed an intentional cutaway.


Probably just someone in master control at your affiliate screwing up -- no specific intent to cut away from that song, just happened to run a commercial break at the wrong time. TV stations don't exactly have their best master control operators working Saturday night/Sunday morning -- even KNBC in Los Angeles has had master control-related issues during "SNL" a couple of times this season.

(And the S-word did air intact on the West Coast feed, so my guess is that its use was approved in advance by NBC. Or else we were all mishearing...?)

I thought all the Kristen Wiig love in this episode was way too over-the-top, particularly with there being two other cast members leaving (two other cast members I find much less annoying than her). I was practically expecting her to ascend into heaven during the closing credits.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Sudeikis was pretty shaken up in that farewell.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

trainman said:


> (And the S-word did air intact on the West Coast feed, so my guess is that its use was approved in advance by NBC. Or else we were all mishearing...?)


In one of the previews for Chicago Fire, one of the characters says "BS" (http://www.nbc.com/chicago-fire/video/fiery-tempers/1401334), so it's possible that NBC has relaxed its language standards.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Didn't realize Wiig was leaving until that final "sketch.". That was actually pretty cool, with all the former cast members there to wish her well, several guests, etc. But I think she's going to look back at that in a few years and be very embarrassed at the outfit she was wearing. 

In the karaoke sketch, I liked that they didn't go the obvious route of having Mick get up there and do Mick. Instead, his character was a terrible singer. Armisen did a pretty good Mick impression. 

Jon Hamm was great in the cold open. I think he's going to be of those semi-regular hosts and drop-in guest stars for many years to come. He seems like he really loves it and he's really good at it.

Also, here in AZ we got Mick's whole final performance, including the S word, so it sounds like it was just Wendiness' affiliate.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

What a great SNL, love the extended Jagger utilization. 3 sets, four songs plus the two at the end - they got a lot out of him. I actually watched it twice today. I didn't realize so many do not like Kristen Wiig here. She would definitely be on my SNL allstar team.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

sonnik said:


> Sudeikis was pretty shaken up in that farewell.


Rumors are he and Samberg are leaving as well. 

It'll mark the end of an era for me. Sudeikis and Samberg were largely what got me excited about SNL again.

There will be only a couple of cast members left that I really like.

Back to this episode, though, I've only watched a little, but I was kind of blown away by Jagger. I thought he'd be awful-and I'm not really a big RS fan. But he was really funny!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Most other hosts just phone in their performances... reading cue-cards, not getting timing right, etc, but Jagger totally nailed it in every scene/sketch. Really impressed. The first Insurance skit was hilarious -- one of their best all season. 

Kristin Wiig -- one of the worst SNL cast members in years. We hate her so much, we just FF through anything she's in. And that dress made her look half preggers.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I disagree so strongly. I think she was amazing. Always have. Of course she had a couple of characters that were overused or not as good, but for the most part? I love her.

And I think I'm the only one at TCF who does.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I don't hate Wigg, but she was way overused the past few years. If Sudeikis and Samberg also leave, that would basically leave Hader and Killam as the only ones I find funny. Also no more SNL Digital Shorts. Unless they get some good featured players next year I predict dark roads ahead for SNL.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I disagree so strongly. I think she was amazing. Always have. Of course she had a couple of characters that were overused or not as good, but for the most part? I love her.
> 
> And I think I'm the only one at TCF who does.


I'm a big fan of Wiig as well. I actually can't think of a single one of her recurring characters that I like, but I acknowledge that she's ridiculously talented and seems very likable.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

morac said:


> I don't hate Wigg, but she was way overused the past few years. If Sudeikis and Samberg also leave, that would basically leave Hader and Killam as the only ones I find funny. Also no more SNL Digital Shorts. Unless they get some good featured players next year I predict dark roads ahead for SNL.


They've said that every year since Chevy Chase left after the first season.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> They've said that every year since Chevy Chase left after the first season.


And for a number of years it was true. SNL popularity runs in cycles. It's been running high recently, but I don't see that continuing unless they get some good replacements. Killam is good, which is why they put him in everything. The other featured cast, not so much. Also like I said, without the digital short videos, they won't get as much online exposure, though Lonely Island might still release a few shorts a year through SNL as the relationship is symbiotic.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Maybe Taran can start working with the LI guys for digital shorts.

Be sad to see those go. Maybe they can rework Jack Handy's Deep Thoughts. (Wasn't that it?)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't see why Lorne wouldn't continue to hire Sandberg & Co to continue to produce the SNL Digital Short.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

So the rumor is that Wiig, Sudeikis and Samberg are leaving.

Wiig got that "graduation" sketch.

Samberg's farewell was Lazy Sunday 2, that had the line in it that was something along the lines of "this is how it started, and this is how it ends."

As far as I can tell... Sudeikis got zip.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Last night's Digital Short was pretty much a goodbye from Samberg.


> "That's how it began."
> "And that's how I'm gonna finish it."


I was wondering why on last week's 100th Short they didn't include a callback to Lazy Sunday, but after last night it made sense.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I started out a fan of Wiig, but every character of hers seemed to be just a variation of each other. And they were way overused. Some of them were beyond annoying: Gilly & the Target lady for example. I loved the Two Aholes character though and they didn't do that one enough.

As an actress outside of SNL, I love Wiig though. And I think she seems like a person I would like too.

I did like the send-off they gave her Saturday night. It was touching.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Wiig wrote Bridesmaids so I know she is brilliantly funny, but her SNL characters were annoying.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Jagger was great, much better than I would have ever imagined. Personally, I'm so glad Wiig is gone. I've taken to skipping through any sketch she's in, so next season the show should be twice as long as it has been for ages. If this was also Sudeikis's last show, that send off exclusively for Wiig is a pretty big slap in the face. I kept expecting some sort of comedic special effect from that strange dress she wore in the send off.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

SeanC said:


> Holy crap, that was Jeff Beck?!? Every time they said Beck, I just heard Beck, son of a.....


On the East Coast feed, looked like they came in late from the commercial break. We heard Mick say "..f Beck!" as an introduction. At the end, though, he clearly said "Jeff Beck".

BTW: Jeff Beck also brought along his bassist, 25-year-old Tal Wilkenfeld.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well another weird part of the Beck, Jeff Beck thing is I know both muscians (as a fan), I'm completely aware of how they differ from each other.

From the promos I saw before Saturday, I absolutely and completely thought it was "Beck" that was on the show.

Then, obviously when I created the thread title, somehow, someway I saw that it was Jeff Beck that was on the show, but that didn't register because as I was watching the show I kept waiting for "Beck" to show up.

All of that was a mildly surreal experience for me.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jagger and Arcade Fire doing "The Last Time" was awesome and much better than "It's only Rock and Roll" with the Foo Fighters. 

I will say this Dave Groehl has a lead a charmed life. Not only was in two of the biggest rock bands of the last 20 years he has been on SNL twice with legends. Once with Tom Petty playing drums after Lynch left the Heartbreakers and now with Jagger.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was just listening to Mike & Mike on ESPN Radio and Greenberg was talking about a sketch from Saturday where someone played Stephen A. Smith and did a spot-on impersonation. I don't remember any sketch with SAS. What did I miss?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Was it Kristen Wiig?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was just listening to Mike & Mike on ESPN Radio and Greenberg was talking about a sketch from Saturday where someone played Stephen A. Smith and did a spot-on impersonation. I don't remember any sketch with SAS. What did I miss?


It was in the dress rehearsal and cut from the show.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/363339/saturday-night-live-jay-as-stephen-a-smith#s-p1-sr-i1


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I will say this Dave Groehl has a lead a charmed life. Not only was in two of the biggest rock bands of the last 20 years he has been on SNL twice with legends. Once with Tom Petty playing drums after Lynch left the Heartbreakers and now with Jagger.


The Foo Fighters is one of the biggest bands of the last 20 years? YGTBFKM.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> On the East Coast feed, looked like they came in late from the commercial break. We heard Mick say "..f Beck!" as an introduction. At the end, though, he clearly said "Jeff Beck".


The intro was fine here in the New York area. He actually had a longer into that said something like "....and nobody can play the blues better than Jeff Beck!"


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

The Boston affiliate was slow on the switch, all I got was the aformentioned "f Beck!", but other than that, the song was fine including the S word.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> It was in the dress rehearsal and cut from the show.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/363339/saturday-night-live-jay-as-stephen-a-smith#s-p1-sr-i1


The 'Kings of Catchphrase Comedy 3' sketch was great.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/363337/saturday-night-live-comedy-tour-3#s-p1-sr-i1


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> The Foo Fighters is one of the biggest bands of the last 20 years? YGTBFKM.


Many, many people would disagree.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Hank said:


> The Foo Fighters is one of the biggest bands of the last 20 years? YGTBFKM.


Absolutely they have.
I know we're all getting older and 20 years ago is now since only 1992.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I guess the bar has gotten pretty low...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Several weeks ago the rumors I was hearing were:


Wiig - Definitely leaving.
Sudekis - Definitely leaving.
Samberg - Questionable.
Elliot - Questionable.

From what we're seeing in this thread, it sounds like Samberg has moved up from "questionable" to "Definitely leaving".

If that's true, though, why didn't he "graduate" as well. (And if the earlier rumor that Jason Sudekis is leaving, why didn't he graduate.)

FWIW, The Wikipedia page on next season lists Wiig as the only cast member definitely leaving at this point.

As to my comments on the show: *Best. Music. Ever.* Even the audio mix, which SNL is famous for effing up horribly, was very good on all three songs (did Mick supply his own sound guy?). The songs he chose to perform with Arcade Fire and with Foo Fighters were perfect to showcase the best of each of those bands, and the new blues tune he wrote to perform with Jeff Beck was cute, if not awesome (Jeff Beck's guitar playing -his guitar teacher was Les Paul- was awesome as always).

[Old geezer mode]
I'm also cracking up at the whipper-snappers in this thread confusing Jeff Beck with "Beck". I like them both, but despite similar names they're as different as, say, Aretha Franklin and Taylor Swift. Confusing Jeff Beck with Beck is kind of like confusing Elvis Presley and Elvis Costello. (Or Elvis Costello and Lou Costello...   ).
[/Old geezer mode]

"Insurance Conference Karaoke" was hilarious.

Stefon was great, as usual.

"The Californians" was funny (as it was the first time).

And, speaking as a regular attendee of the New Orleans Jazz Fest, the "So You Think You Can Dance at an Outdoor Music Festival" sketch was absolutely spot on with the outdoor music festival dancing styles and archetypes, and Mick was a scream as Steven Tyler.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I guess the bar has gotten pretty low...


Either that or there are way too many bands on your lawn...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Either that or there are way too many bands on your lawn...


:up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm kind of indifferent on Abby Elliot. I don't know that I'll miss her.

Bill Hader and Taran Killam are the only ones left that I REALLY enjoy. A few of the older cast members are amusing from time to time.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh wow. I just looked at the cast list. Who knew Paul Brittan already left?


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

SeanC said:


> Well another weird part of the Beck, Jeff Beck thing is I know both muscians (as a fan), I'm completely aware of how they differ from each other.
> 
> From the promos I saw before Saturday, I absolutely and completely thought it was "Beck" that was on the show.
> 
> ...


Count me as one those people who thought they were the same. Up til now I Jeff Beck was Beck. Didn't know they two separate people.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh wow. I just looked at the cast list. Who knew Paul Brittan already left?


Why you didn't know is why he left.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think Samberg's "graduation" was doing a sequel to Lazy Sunday.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Count me as one those people who thought they were the same. Up til now I Jeff Beck was Beck. Didn't know they two separate people.


LOL. I'm not one of those people, I know, and have always known that Jeff Beck and Beck are 2 different musicians, I'm not sure how it was I consistently missed the reference to Jeff, but I did.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

busyba said:


> The 'Kings of Catchphrase Comedy 3' sketch was great.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/363337/saturday-night-live-comedy-tour-3#s-p1-sr-i1


That was great -- I must have FF through that thinking it was a commercial.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> The intro was fine here in the New York area. He actually had a longer into that said something like "....and nobody can play the blues better than Jeff Beck!"


Here too (we get the East Cost - "actually live" feed). Mick's complete intro was something like, "I wrote a new blues song about the presidential election, and nobody can play the blues like Jeff Beck."

I would say that Amnesia's affiliate was late coming back from a station break and cut the beginning of the introduction off. But, if I can trust the location in each of the profiles on the left, both Hank and Amnesia are in Boston, so should have been watching the same affiliate...

Were both of you guys watching the same affiliate in the same city?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Here too (we get the East Cost - "actually live" feed). Mick's complete intro was something like, "I wrote a new blues song about the presidential election, and nobody can play the blues like Jeff Beck."
> 
> I would say that Amnesia's affiliate was late coming back from a station break and cut the beginning of the introduction off. But, if I can trust the location in each of the profiles on the left, both Hank and Amnesia are in Boston, so should have been watching the same affiliate...
> 
> Were both of you guys watching the same affiliate in the same city?


Amnesia and I were watching the same affiliate and Mick's intro was cut for both of us.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> That was great -- I must have FF through that thinking it was a commercial.


I don't think it made the show.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> Were both of you guys watching the same affiliate in the same city?


Seems like it. I was definitely watching WHDH, the Boston NBC channel.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Seems like it. I was definitely watching WHDH, the Boston NBC channel.


I need to work on my reading comprehension.  Hank specified in the text his post that he was watching in New York (though his profile says Boston). Therefore, not WHDH, and that's why Hank reported that the intro was not cut off for him.

I actually quoted "here in New York" and missed it. 

(And, as I mentioned, the intro appeared completely intact here in the New Orleans area as well.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> That was great -- I must have FF through that thinking it was a commercial.


That was a "web exclusive" on hulu. Probably something that got cut from the broadcast for time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Are there any major recurring characters that Sudeikis has done? I mean, obviously he's done Joe Biden, but that's more out of necessity than anything. And he was in the Two Aholes sketches with Wiig, but those didn't happen very often. I just think it's surprising that someone as talented and versatile as Sudeikis had very few, if any, truly recurring sketches that featured him.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are there any major recurring characters that Sudeikis has done? I mean, obviously he's done Joe Biden, but that's more out of necessity than anything. And he was in the Two Aholes sketches with Wiig, but those didn't happen very often. I just think it's surprising that someone as talented and versatile as Sudeikis had very few, if any, truly recurring sketches that featured him.


From Wikipedia:



> Recurring characters
> 
> *Vice President Joe Biden
> *Republican Presidential candidate Mitt Romney
> ...


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are there any major recurring characters that Sudeikis has done? I mean, obviously he's done Joe Biden, but that's more out of necessity than anything. And he was in the Two Aholes sketches with Wiig, but those didn't happen very often. I just think it's surprising that someone as talented and versatile as Sudeikis had very few, if any, truly recurring sketches that featured him.


I concur, I think it very strange how he doesn't have more recurring characters.

One other one would be tracksuit guy on What's Up with That, but that's a totally tertiary character, I love him in there, but he is not the focus of the skit.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are there any major recurring characters that Sudeikis has done? I mean, obviously he's done Joe Biden, but that's more out of necessity than anything. And he was in the Two Aholes sketches with Wiig, but those didn't happen very often. I just think it's surprising that someone as talented and versatile as Sudeikis had very few, if any, truly recurring sketches that featured him.


I've always thought of him as more of a utility guy, like Parnell was, rather than a "t-shirt character" guy.

And I think that takes more talent.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Looking at that list, I should have remembered Mitt Romney and Pete Twinkle, but most of the rest are relatively minor parts of the sketches themselves. Tracksuit Guy is by far the best part of What's Up With That, but as SeanC mentioned, he's a very minor background character there.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Loved the episode but I thought that last song with beck and mick was horrible. Great music but the lyrics sounded like just made them up on the spot. 

I will miss Wiig. I enjoyed most of her characters.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll miss him dancing on the stupid What's Up With That thing.

I'll just miss him. He and Sandberg were my favorites after Hader.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Re "Original Kings of Catchphrase Comedy":



Hank said:


> That was great -- I must have FF through that thinking it was a commercial.


I believe it was also a "dress rehearsal" cut (even though it was a taped bit).


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

busyba said:


> I've always thought of him as more of a utility guy, like Parnell was, rather than a "t-shirt character" guy.
> 
> And I think that takes more talent.


I miss Phil Hartman. He was mostly a utility guy, but did have some great recurring characters.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

vman41 said:


> I miss Phil Hartman. He was mostly a utility guy, but did have some great recurring characters.


Me too.
He was fantastic.


----------



## ConstableClyde (May 1, 2012)

Yes she left the show. There are also rumors that Andy Samberg and Jason Sudeikis are also leaving the show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

ConstableClyde said:


> Yes she left the show. There are also rumors that Andy Samberg and Jason Sudeikis are also leaving the show.


Really? I hadn't heard anything about Samberg and Sudeikis!

Not counting the multiple times in this very thread, that is...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> I need to work on my reading comprehension.  Hank specified in the text his post that he was watching in New York (though his profile says Boston). Therefore, not WHDH, and that's why Hank reported that the intro was not cut off for him.
> 
> I actually quoted "here in New York" and missed it.
> 
> (And, as I mentioned, the intro appeared completely intact here in the New Orleans area as well.)


Yes, I'm watched from the NYC area. What, people aren't allowed to travel outside their home areas? That's why I specifically stated "New York" in my post, so there was no confusion. I just guess that didn't work so well.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

At least you guys can watch on your local NBC affiliate. It's carried by the CW affiliate here, and they only got the ability to pick up the HD NBC sat feed this season.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The Jagger trying to sing badly skit was very funny, and him trying (mostly succeeding) to speak without an English accent.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I LOL'd at the Dave Matthews impersonation, as well as Jewel

And of course, Stefan is always awesome.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Vanessa Bayer is cute. Any opinions?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

When they went from commercial into the graduation sketch, there was a graphic of a high school and over that we heard what sounded like Mick Jagger saying, ".....moving so fast I don't know if I am coming or going." Anyone else catch that?


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

ncsercs said:


> Vanessa Bayer is cute. Any opinions?


Agreed. And her rack was HUGE in the Fox and Friends cold open a few weeks ago.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

ncsercs said:


> Vanessa Bayer is cute. Any opinions?


Uh, NO.

But we've discussed this before, and I'm vastly in the minority.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

Did anyone else catch that John Hamm's character in the cold open was Gianni Prosciutto? C'mon...that's funny!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

They didn't appear to use Kate McKinnon in this ep unless I missed her.



ncsercs said:


> Vanessa Bayer is cute. Any opinions?


I agree. She's like the nice girl you'd meet in a biology class.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ncsercs said:


> Vanessa Bayer is cute. Any opinions?


She's ok, but I think Nasim Pedrad is much cuter.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

markz said:


> (Bayer)'s ok, but I think Nasim Pedrad is much cuter.


It's not a zero-sum game. I quite like both 

/Nasim's a MUCH better actress, though


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Tracy said:


> When they went from commercial into the graduation sketch, there was a graphic of a high school and over that we heard what sounded like Mick Jagger saying, ".....moving so fast I don't know if I am coming or going." Anyone else catch that?


Yeah, Mick was talking , and the mics were on before the sketch started. He was also out of place a few times on the Californians.

Wiig is a huge talent, but she was overused on SNL for sure. I'll miss Samberg and Sudekis more.

I'm always amazed at what an amazing Rapper Parnell is. It's crazy that guy looks like someones uncle, and has gray hair, but is a better rapper than like 90 percent of the billboard chart.

For those that are big fans of Sketch Comedy, and are fans of the people from SNL, UCB, and Second City type troupes, there's a podcast called Comedy Bang Bang, that is coming to TV in a few weeks . It premieres June 8th, I think on IFC, and often has Jon Hamm, and lots of people from The League, Parks and Recs and the Community Crew, doing weird characters and Imperonations. There's a ton of Standup guys like Zach Galifanakis on there too. I love the podcast, and look forward to the tv version. 
It was created by Scott Aukerman, who was on and a writer for Mr. Show. 
Here's a Link


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Jesda said:


> They didn't appear to use Kate McKinnon in this ep unless I missed her.


Did she play Jon Hamm's Italian mother in the cold open? Or was that somebody else?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Did she play Jon Hamm's Italian mother in the cold open? Or was that somebody else?


You are correct, that was her. Jesda must have blinked.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

markz said:


> [Bayer]'s ok, but I think Nasim Pedrad is much cuter.


I'd pick "pretty" as the more accurate adjective to describe Nasim and "cute" for Vanessa Bayer.

It's virtually a wash which one is more attractive, IMHO, but it's a different sort of attractiveness.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Bayer's attractive, but she just doesn't seem to be very good IMO. She tends to flub at least one line per episode, and just seems nervous in general.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I thought Mick did a good job, and they wrote funny stuff for him, but he didn't look away from the cards at all. He was as bad as Robert Deniro at totally reading every line.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Jagger is so small and odd-looking. To see him play all these characters was really startling and it was sort of like looking at an alien. It was distracting. I definitely thought he was a great sport and seemed to be giving his all to every character.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

ncsercs said:


> Vanessa Bayer is cute. Any opinions?


Very much. That wide smile just does me in.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I thought Mick did a good job, and they wrote funny stuff for him, but he didn't look away from the cards at all. He was as bad as Robert Deniro at totally reading every line.


I disagree totally... I even said to my g/f that is so great that Mick knew all his lines and didn't rely on the cue cards like deniro.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Hank said:


> I disagree totally... I even said to my g/f that is so great that Mick knew all his lines and didn't rely on the cue cards like deniro.


I didn't ever see him look away in several sketches. Maybe I was watching an alternate universe show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Bayer's attractive, but she just doesn't seem to be very good IMO. She tends to flub at least one line per episode, and just seems nervous in general.


She's just not very good. She's very wooden. I can see why they brought her on-her Miley impression. But ugh.

She and Jay Pharoah can go at any time and I wouldn't care. Unfortunately for me, I think they're both around for the long haul. Maybe she'll get better.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, Nasim is underutilized.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> I'd pick "pretty" as the more accurate adjective to describe Nasim and "cute" for Vanessa Bayer.
> 
> It's virtually a wash which one is more attractive, IMHO, but it's a different sort of attractiveness.


I'd agree with that!



YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, Nasim is underutilized.


I'd certainly use her more.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I thought Mick did a good job, and they wrote funny stuff for him, but he didn't look away from the cards at all. He was as bad as Robert Deniro at totally reading every line.


No one was ever as bad as Robert Deniro on SNL, IMO.

No one.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

inaka said:


> No one was ever as bad as Robert Deniro on SNL, IMO.
> 
> No one.


+1000000

It's not just that it's obvious that DeNiro is reading from the cue cards; it's the distinct impression that he gives that he is reading those cue cards for the very first time.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> +1000000
> 
> It's not just that it's obvious that DeNiro is reading from the cue cards; it's the distinct impression that he gives that he is reading those cue cards for the very first time.


And could not possibly have cared less, and by his body language really, really, didn't want to be there.

Weighing in on the Mick front: I think Mick did a good job, and while he appeared to be reading a cue-card from time to time, it was not constantly obvious by any means. I'd rank him in the better 50% half of SNL hosts in this regard.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Interesting article on Sudeikis.

There were rumors he was upset Kristen was singled out. While many can "take or leave" Kristen - I think she's achieved more off of the show. Sudeikis has been a very versatile player on the show, so I think he should have gotten something. Though Kristen was one of the few to receive multiple emmy noms while on SNL.

Also, here's a cool clip of Foo Fighters, Wiig, Samberg, and Sudeikis performing in front of 30 Rock for one of the after parties.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzhCGjJ_5OA[/media]


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

He has a point, though. It wasn't really fair that the other two got send-offs, no matter how small, and he got nothing.

And the premise of a graduation could have lent itself to more.

I don't like that he showed it on the show, though. That's unprofessional.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, Foo Fighters, all those guys, and Adam Scott?

That's like some kind of dream I would have.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sonnik said:


> Interesting article on Sudeikis.
> 
> There were rumors he was upset Kristen was singled out. While many can "take or leave" Kristen - I think she's achieved more off of the show. Sudeikis has been a very versatile player on the show, so I think he should have gotten something. Though Kristen was one of the few to receive multiple emmy noms while on SNL.
> 
> ...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> That article said he may or may not be leaving, do why give him a send off if he is not.
> 
> Also, he was dead wrong that they had not done that before. They sure as **** have. Amy poehler and Tina fey had big send offs.


Did they? I don't remember that.

Which means they probably did.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

They also did a big musical number when Phil Hartman left.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> He has a point, though. It wasn't really fair that the other two got send-offs, no matter how small, and he got nothing.
> 
> And the premise of a graduation could have lent itself to more.
> 
> I don't like that he showed it on the show, though. That's unprofessional.


I thought he was just crying over Kristen leaving, possibly him leaving, the end of an era type of thing. I didn't really see it as sour grapes when he was singing, or dancing with Kristen in the final sketch.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I would like to think that's what it was.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I didn't really see it as sour grapes *when he was singing, or dancing with Kristen in the final sketch*.


Thing is, he wasn't. He wasn't singing. He wasn't clapping. He had a sour puss on his face the whole time.

He did a cursory little dance (without any "bits" in it) with Kristen, but that was it.

When everyone came downstage for the group sing of Ruby Tuesday, he hung back and then filtered himself into the back of the crowd as quickly as possible.

My initial reaction was that he was just emotionally overcome as it was his last show too. But in hindsight, I can also buy that he was bitter.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I'm always amazed at what an amazing Rapper Parnell is. It's crazy that guy looks like someones uncle, and has gray hair, but is a better rapper than like 90 percent of the billboard chart.


I was blown away when I first heard him rap years ago. He should put out an album.



ncsercs said:


> Vanessa Bayer is cute. Any opinions?


I say no.



Swirl_Junkie said:


> I thought Mick did a good job, and they wrote funny stuff for him, but he didn't look away from the cards at all. He was as bad as Robert Deniro at totally reading every line.


Mick did an incredible job and is in the top 1% of hosts for NOT looking at the cue cards. The only time I saw him blatantly do it was when he said his name, and I took that as a joke.



YCantAngieRead said:


> He has a point, though. It wasn't really fair that the other two got send-offs, no matter how small, and he got nothing.
> 
> And the premise of a graduation could have lent itself to more.


I didn't get that at all. As far as I know, they've never had a send-off like that for *anybody*, and there have obviously been some great talents who left the show. I think Kristen is really funny (though I hate all of her characters) but not deserving of such special treatment. She's no more valuable in my eyes than Samburg or Sudeikis.

I didn't know what to make of Sudeikis at the end, either. Maybe he was just confused like the rest of us.

ALTHOUGH...I wouldn't be shocked if he came back - and he and Lorne already know that he's coming back. This is an election year and he does a great Romney. SNL has made it's living off political stuff - especially in recent years - and it seems that they would want him back for Romney, if nothing else (and he does bring a lot to the table besides Romney). Whether he wants to come back, I have no idea, but I have to believe they want him back. Sure, they can get someone else to do Romney, but I doubt anyone else can do it better and the show could suffer from people saying the new Romney isn't as good as Sudeikis. Just a thought. I know nothing about what's going on with him. Even if they just brought him back for part of the season to get through the election and then let him go off to make movies, I wouldn't be shocked.
__

I've never been a huge Arcade Fire fan, but I thought they were great with Mick. I'd pay to see the Arcade Fire/Mick concert.

The song with Jeff Beck was horrible, aside from Beck's guitar playing.

I am not sure why, but I love The Californians. Who was the older guy who came out at the end of the sketch - was that Steve Martin?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think the problem with Sudeikis sticking around through the election to do Romney is what if Romney wins? I don't think Sudeikis wants to be stuck at SNL for four more years just because he does the sitting POTUS. It would be better for SNL to bring in a new Romney in September, and if he loses, no big deal, but if he wins, they will have established that new person who can continue on for the next several years.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the problem with Sudeikis sticking around through the election to do Romney is what if Romney wins? I don't think Sudeikis wants to be stuck at SNL for four more years just because he does the sitting POTUS. It would be better for SNL to bring in a new Romney in September, and if he loses, no big deal, but if he wins, they will have established that new person who can continue on for the next several years.


That's a good point, but even then, if I'm Lorne, I'd rather make the switch after the election than right before. The time leading up to the election (debates, interviews, etc) is when the political humor is money in the bank-go to stuff for SNL. After the election, not so much. So it seems to me that it could be win-win for Sudeikis and SNL if he came back through the election.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm as big a Sudeikis fanboi as you can find , but I never found his Romney impression to be anything particularly noteworthy, and certainly not irreplaceable.

The bulk of the comedy in the Romney sketches came from the writing, not the performance.

His Biden, on the other hand, is pretty awesome.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

busyba said:


> I'm as big a Sudeikis fanboi as you can find , but I never found his Romney impression to be anything particularly noteworthy, and certainly not irreplaceable.


Romney is so bland that it's a pretty easy impression to do, but Sudeikis has been the guy so I'd think there's some value in that. Viewers already identify with him as Romney.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Yeah it was Steve Martin. I loved the Californians too.
I thought Mick was really good, I said that earlier. I can accept I'm the only one that thought he read a lot. Ill have to go back and see what i was thinking But that's not necessarily bad, especially if there were a ton of changes late in the week. 

I think Jason was shell shocked. I've heard him on a bunch of interviews and podcasts.he doesn't seem the type to be spitefull. I thought he was whispering to Kristen and holding her close.
Da&n it. I'll just rewatch the whole thing.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

They did a _Grease_ parody when Fallon left. Generally, if it's know it's definately someone's last night - they'll at least get a nod during goodnights.

I know that Dennis Miller got a special cold open with Lorne on his last show. (Dennis was never able to say "Live From New York...").

Sometimes they'll at least give a recurring character some sort of "finale".

To be fair, the article quotes a "source" at NBC, so it's probably mostly speculation. For Jason, it probably was a mixture of emotions.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I'm not a big Jagger fan so I was really expecting a train wreck. Not only wasn't it, it was actually quite good. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

busyba said:


> Thing is, he wasn't. He wasn't singing. He wasn't clapping. He had a sour puss on his face the whole time.
> 
> He did a cursory little dance (without any "bits" in it) with Kristen, but that was it.
> 
> ...


I don't get that at all. He was clearly choked up, you could see several times he was sniffling or trying to clear his throat.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

midas said:


> I'm not a big Jagger fan so I was really expecting a train wreck. Not only wasn't it, it was actually quite good. I was pleasantly surprised.


Yeah, that's exactly where I was at. He was really good!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

midas said:


> I'm not a big Jagger fan so I was really expecting a train wreck. Not only wasn't it, it was actually quite good. I was pleasantly surprised.


While I'm not a huge Jagger or Stones fan, I appreciate that Mick Jagger's showmanship, stage presence, and sense of what entertains an audience is very good.

He's hosted before (I think, or at least, as musical guest, he has participated heavily in sketches before), and he has always been very good in SNL sketches.

I've seen him do sketch comedy bits on other shows that were good as well.

I was expecting him to be entertaining and funny, and I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Can't Sudeikis just pull a Darrell Hammond and leave the show, but still appear basically every week as Romney if Romney wins, etc? Darrell Hammond pretty much did that for a while.

P.S LONG before this episode, I heard Sudeikis is a total jerk in real life and difficult to work with.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ha... like Romney is going to win.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Weird. I just decided to dig into google to see if I could get any more info about Jason's reaction--maybe a statement from him. The seventh search result for the terms "Sudeikis Wiig graduation" was this thread!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Tracy said:


> Weird. I just decided to dig into google to see if I could get any more info about Jason's reaction--maybe a statement from him. The seventh search result for the terms "Sudeikis Wiig graduation" was this thread!


And what did it have to say about the situation?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

inaka said:


> P.S LONG before this episode, I heard Sudeikis is a total jerk in real life and difficult to work with.


IIRC, Sudeikis is a personal friend of someone on this forum. I would take their word over rumor.

ETA: He's AJRitz's brother's friend.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> IIRC, Sudeikis is a personal friend of someone on this forum. I would take their word over rumor.
> 
> ETA: He's AJRitz's brother's friend.


I heard AJRitz is a real jerk too.

Kidding!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Loved the episode, loved Wiig, will miss her on the show.

I was never much of a Gilly fan, but I loved most of the rest of her characters. She is just funny and fearless.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> IIRC, Sudeikis is a personal friend of someone on this forum. I would take their word over rumor.
> 
> ETA: He's AJRitz's brother's friend.


I saw sudeikis and his brother do improv. It was ridiculously funny. Better than our visit to Second City.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

busyba said:


> Thing is, he wasn't. He wasn't singing. He wasn't clapping. He had a sour puss on his face the whole time.
> ...
> When everyone came downstage for the group sing of Ruby Tuesday, he hung back and then filtered himself into the back of the crowd as quickly as possible.
> 
> My initial reaction was that he was just emotionally overcome as it was his last show too. But in hindsight, I can also buy that he was bitter.


I didn't see sour puss or bitter... I saw a sad guy who was saying goodbye to Wiig (and possibly the show.) If I was in front of TV cameras I'd be going to the back in this situation as well.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Does anyone know who the announcer that says " The Californians " is? It's been bugging me since the show and I'm usually good at placing voices. I know it's familiar.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Does anyone know who the announcer that says " The Californians " is? It's been bugging me since the show and I'm usually good at placing voices. I know it's familiar.


Wasn't it Hader?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

morac said:


> Wasn't it Hader?


That was my assumption as well.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

It's definitely Hader.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

morac said:


> Wasn't it Hader?


Ok, yeah... I hear that now. I assumed they brought in a musician or something. Thanks guys.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Andy Samberg Confirms He's Leaving 'Saturday Night Live'

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/01/andy-samberg-leaving-snl_n_1564109.html


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

:up:Just watched the whole thing, AWESOME work by Jagger-from a non fan,


----------

